# Are you a inner or an outer



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

Are you a inner or an outer? Shame on all of you who thought I was going to ask about your belly buttons. Do you pull your yarn from the inside out or work your yarn from the outside in? I tend to pull from the inside out because if there are going to be any knots it will usually be close to the inside. Friends and I talk about this all the time.


----------



## Metaphor Yarns (Jul 4, 2012)

Always from the inside, even if it means rewinding a ball. I don't like the ball to move around while I'm knitting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Almost always from the inside, but there are a few exceptions, depending on the project.


----------



## bellasmom (May 7, 2012)

Always from the inside - I bought some yarn that had an arrow that said pull here that was so handy.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Metaphor Yarns said:


> Always from the inside, even if it means rewinding a ball. I don't like the ball to move around while I'm knitting.


If you rewind a ball from the inside, on a commercial ball winder, it winds up being a cake, flat on two sides, and it doesn't roll, even if you pull from the outside.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Inside for me too, otherwise the ball moves around too much.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

From the inside


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Insider here too xx unless of course I'm using both ends at once xx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Nope, outer. With eyelash/faux fur its important that the lash nap is going backwards so it has to be the outer side. Its habit now and every yarn I knit with start on the outside.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Both ways. Depends on yarn.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Prior to working a project, I hand wrap my yarn into yarn balls because I don't want any suprises (tangles, knots, etc) when I start. Once the yarn is into a beautiful ball, I have no choice but to pull from the outside, and it goes so much smoother when it's in a ball.

I've tried pulling from the outside and inside & either way, I've gotten unpleasant suprises 80% of the time, so it's yarn balls for me!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

midget4 said:


> Are you a inner or an outer? Shame on all of you who thought I was going to ask about your belly buttons. Do you pull your yarn from the inside out or work your yarn from the outside in? I tend to pull from the inside out because if there are going to be any knots it will usually be close to the inside. Friends and I talk about this all the time.


That depends on whether or not I'm working with a yarn bowl or a wrist distaff for the yarn, or if I'm just carrying the yarn in a bag. I prefer to work from a center pull cake from my ball winder, and a center pull hand wound ball normally, though, because if I've wound it a bit tight, pulling from the inside will allow the ball to expand in the center, and release the stress on the yarn.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Always from the inside,don't know about the knots though mine crop up at any part of the ball,not just the inside. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Metaphor Yarns said:


> Always from the inside, even if it means rewinding a ball. I don't like the ball to move around while I'm knitting.


I am with you on this.


----------



## evepurls (Jul 1, 2011)

inside for socks,but I have a husband that likes to rewind the yarn by hand for me so I like to use it that way to


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I wrap all my yarn in balls and they pull from the outside. I have stated this before but I like to be able to quickly and easily wrap the yarn back around the ball if I have to pull out my work . (who me?)


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Outside, always have .I have my ball of yarn in a bag 
a) to keep it clean &
b) to stop it rolling around


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Always from the outside, unless I'm using both ends.

By the same token, when I'm hand sewing I always thread the needle with the end that is coming off the reel and knot the end I cut from the reel - otherwise it has a tendency to tangle if it is a long thread.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

black kitty said:


> I wrap all my yarn in balls and they pull from the outside. I have stated this before but I like to be able to quickly and easily wrap the yarn back around the ball if I have to pull out my work . (who me?)


In a gerzillion years of knitting I've honestly never thought about this, but I'm with Black Kitty.... I think!

:shock:


----------



## moniann (Feb 18, 2012)

good idea, knitting from both ends or doubling up. Does that make us, 'BI'?


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Definitely an inner !


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

I am an insider, except for the fun fur which tends to tangle when used from inside.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

If I've wound it myself from a hank,and it's in a center-pull cake, then from the inside. If it's in a tightly-wound skein, sometimes pulling from the inside results in a lot of yarn-vomit. Certain yarns work better from the outside. Depends on the yarn.


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

definatly an inner makes it easier to knit and ball does not move only outer if i am using a cone yarn for hand knitting


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

alysonclark said:


> Outside, always have .I have my ball of yarn in a bag
> a) to keep it clean &
> b) to stop it rolling around


Must be a British thing, I too have only ever done from outside, and also put in a bag to keep clean


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Center pull


----------



## Sudy (Jun 16, 2012)

hennie said:


> Insider here too xx unless of course I'm using both ends at once xx


Please tell me how you do that! I tried it once and ended up with an awful tangle!!!! Thanks


----------



## purlsofwisdom (Mar 20, 2012)

midget4 said:


> Are you a inner or an outer? Shame on all of you who thought I was going to ask about your belly buttons. Do you pull your yarn from the inside out or work your yarn from the outside in? I tend to pull from the inside out because if there are going to be any knots it will usually be close to the inside. Friends and I talk about this all the time.


after reading all the responses, only one question comes to mind, does it matter if you knit from inside or outside. 
i am an outer through and through.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Knitting machine inside,hand knitting outside,or if I have rewind the yarn,inside,


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Outside always do not want knots.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Metaphor Yarns said:


> Always from the inside, even if it means rewinding a ball. I don't like the ball to move around while I'm knitting.


Always from the inside as well.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Yarn that comes in the skein form is started by pulling an end out from the inside and the kind that comes in balls, you use from the outside. Some wrappers will tell you where to begin. All depends on the way it is wound in the factory.
Novelty yarns definitely have to be used from the outside but smooth yarns can be either way. 
With a smooth yarn, pull it through the tips of your fingers and feel it, does it feel smooth or slightly rough?
You want to use it with the smooth surface going on your needles. Just like you put the end of a spool of thread in your needle for sewing and the knot is the cut end.
Some will say it don't make any difference in your work but it does. Knitting against the spin, the article will stretch. Knitting with the smooth part will lock the rough fibers into each other.
Try it. Feel your yarn.
If I buy a skein or ball of yarn I don't rewind it, I want to get started.

Carol J.


----------



## FearNoKnit (Apr 11, 2012)

I always rewind my yarn into cakes (I hate nasty surprises inside) so I pull from the center. I do have one yarn purchased from a LYS and I was told specifically not to pull from the inside.


----------



## Suzannet (Jul 21, 2011)

Outside, always have, only tried inside once and got in a terrible muddle.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I am basically an "inner", but with lacy yarn, I am an "outer"


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I am an inner I like my yarn to stay where I put it, if you start outside it rolls around alot xx


----------



## purlsofwisdom (Mar 20, 2012)

Sudy said:


> hennie said:
> 
> 
> > Insider here too xx unless of course I'm using both ends at once xx
> ...


i agree.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Inside always.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

I prefer pulling from the inner, but if it looks like I am going to end up with a tangle, I rewind the yarn on my old winder from machine knitting days. That makes it easy to pull.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

In or Out, it's the least of my problems! LOL

For my need for gadgets, I would like to have a nostepinne - instead of using the handle of a wooden spoon.

I already bought a rather nice swift - but have no ball winder. That's next, if I can find one that is not $$$$.

For pull skeins, I put it into a bottle/wine carrier and that works for me.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Never thought about it before, but outer. Always.


----------



## Jeanne618 (Apr 1, 2012)

Usually the inside right now the outside as it's a ball of yarn.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

I prefer inside, but sometimes outside. If I rewind I do it by hand so I can pull from the inside. I was taught how to do this by coworkers who were avaid knitters.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> Prior to working a project, I hand wrap my yarn into yarn balls because I don't want any suprises (tangles, knots, etc) when I start. Once the yarn is into a beautiful ball, I have no choice but to pull from the outside, and it goes so much smoother when it's in a ball.
> 
> I've tried pulling from the outside and inside & either way, I've gotten unpleasant suprises 80% of the time, so it's yarn balls for me!


I agree with you 100%. I always hand wrap and find it so much easier and like you said, "NO SURPRISES".


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I usually pull from the inside and rewrap into a ball. The inside usually has a few snarls in it. This way once I'm into the project I don't have to stop and untangle.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

I work from the inside unless I am doubling it and using both ends.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Always the outside, the few times I have tried from the in side I ended up in knots but maybe that is because our yarn comes in balls already??????Maybe.


----------



## GWYNETH LLOYD (Jan 3, 2012)

Metaphor Yarns said:


> Always from the inside, even if it means rewinding a ball. I don't like the ball to move around while I'm knitting.


SAME HERE


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm an "inner". GRRRRrr.... when I have to knit with a rolled ball for some reason. I keep it in a plastic bag so it wouldn't roll. Wynn


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

from the inside always I tend to knit tight and this helps with my tension.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

I pull from the outside.


----------



## 'Bee' Knitter (Jun 28, 2012)

Always from the inside.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Gypsycream, I did not know that about following the nap on eyelash yarn! I learn something every day here in Paradise.


----------



## Patternblogs (Aug 2, 2012)

Inside usually, but both ends if I need to double up the yarn.


----------



## helena962 (Apr 24, 2012)

always from the inside


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

From the inside if the yarn will work this way otherwise I rewind it and it rolls around in my work basket.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Usually inside - the yarn is cleaner and smoother - especially if it has been sitting around a long time, either at the store or at home. I use a wool winder that forms balls that pull from the inside if the yarn doesn't come that way already.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

sarahlewis66 said:


> alysonclark said:
> 
> 
> > Outside, always have .I have my ball of yarn in a bag
> ...


I too always from the outside. Not sure about it being British though. My DH told me quiet firmly "My Mother always takes from the inside" as if I should too. (He's never knitted himself). Then my Mother saw me knitting and also told me it's a good idea to take from the inside. So feeling very prssured next project I took from inside and got in such a muddle. NEVER again.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> In or Out, it's the least of my problems! LOL
> 
> For my need for gadgets, I would like to have a nostepinne - instead of using the handle of a wooden spoon.
> 
> ...


I borrowed a nostepinne from a friend once. I wasn't very impressed with what I wound. Maybe it takes practice.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

From the outside - intensely dislike the empty shell that is produced by knitting from inside. I keep my yarn in a knitting bag so it doesn't roll around.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Definitely an "inner" knitter!!!


midget4 said:


> Are you a inner or an outer? Shame on all of you who thought I was going to ask about your belly buttons. Do you pull your yarn from the inside out or work your yarn from the outside in? I tend to pull from the inside out because if there are going to be any knots it will usually be close to the inside. Friends and I talk about this all the time.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

From the inside if possible. BUT sone yarns (like sensations and rainbow classics from Joanne's ) are impossible to start from the middle for me because they collapse and snag and cause yarn vomit issues that are totally irritating!


----------



## CSTILLWELL (Jul 31, 2011)

Always from the inside, why would you do it any other way?


----------



## betty R (Jul 17, 2012)

Outer, My grandmother always wound the yarn into a ball and I follow her pattern, She also taught me that if you wrap it around at least one finger while you wind it,the yarn will not lose it's stretch, To keep it from rolling around, place it in a bowl at your feet.


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I prefer to pill from the inside if I can. The yarn is easier to control. A newspaper slieve works well to control the yarn and keep it clean.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Always from the inside


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Inside when doing one piece, but when I do sleeves and cardigan fronts and booties I use from inside and out at the same time.


----------



## Rumi (Jan 16, 2012)

I became an outie when I found this wonderful product. http://www.etsy.com/listing/105898124/knit-and-spin-walnut-with-segmented I pop my yarn on it and is spins while I knit. No more chasing the yarn ball all over.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

LOL When I was a quite young, I remember my mother commented (not in a happy way) that there seemed little point in buying yarn that you could pull from the center if they let the gremlins go in and make a mess first! And in later years, she was in a long-term crochet class where they were told that re-winding the yarn into a ball was not good for the yarn, so I used to use a yarn winder, then just a plain tupperware bowl (until the kitties saw it and tried to catch the ball or jump in) and now in a bag where I can control it. I always feel like it's going to be a good project if I can get it out from the inside!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I always pull from the inside. The kitties tend to think the balls are theirs to grab and kick at.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

almost always from the inside


----------



## galmom (Jun 15, 2012)

Inside. It is easy to control the yarn by pulling from the inside.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I dig around the inside but if I can't find the end I work from the outside. I don't know why commercial yarn folks can't tag the inside yarn so we can find it...


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Always outside


----------



## MargaretEllen (Dec 12, 2011)

I can never seem to find the inside end. Anybody any tips. You seem to get more knots now though than in the past. Or is it because I am getting older I'm seeing things through rose coloured spectacles.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Mine..inside...unless it's eyelash yarn..then outside. I have a yarn winder and I find all the little problems in the yarn while winding..


----------



## susan skipp (Jul 7, 2012)

mostly from the inside


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I much prefer the inner but sometimes I have a problem finding the yarn tail..so I have also used the outer.


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

I'm an inner too...it's how I was taught. But the last 2 balls of yarn I've started have had horrible tangled centres ....so I may convert!


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm both, it depends on the size of the ball. In my LYS I can get 500gram balls in most plys and I am an inner with them always. The 100gm balls I do both depending on how easy it is to fish out the end from the middle. And for 50 gm or less I'm and outer.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm an inner, back when I learned to crochet & knit we had to either buy hanks of yarn and wind them or the ones that were in skeins always had the instuctions to pull from inside. So since I am a creature of habit I am an inner. Although now it can be a challange with the yarn vomit as someone else mentioned.


----------



## pcsc172 (Apr 24, 2011)

Always from the inside except when working with mohair.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

The outside. I always have trouble pulling it from the inside...not sure why


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Inside always


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Depends on the yarn.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Nope, outer. With eyelash/faux fur its important that the lash nap is going backwards so it has to be the outer side. Its habit now and every yarn I knit with start on the outside.


Never thought of that thank you I was going to knit two arms at a time for my bear I did the legs in the round one at a time so I was going to be daring thanks gypsycream by the way I am an outie because I find it so hard to find the beginning but now that am using a wooden bowl that a friend made my wool stays put


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I pull from the inside.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

needlelark said:


> black kitty said:
> 
> 
> > I wrap all my yarn in balls and they pull from the outside. I have stated this before but I like to be able to quickly and easily wrap the yarn back around the ball if I have to pull out my work . (who me?)
> ...


If I have to frog, I rewind the frogged yarn into a little center pull ball and put it next to the bigger center pull ball-looks like a yarn snowman. If it's small enough, I stick it in the hole of the larger ball.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I am inner!! And yes I thought u were talking about belly buttons!!!


----------



## lawnchairlady50 (Feb 25, 2011)

both


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

from the inside out so it doesnt move all over the place


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

always inner unless I an using both ends to work of something. like sleeves or using multiple colors on small projects.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

midget4 said:


> Are you a inner or an outer? Shame on all of you who thought I was going to ask about your belly buttons. Do you pull your yarn from the inside out or work your yarn from the outside in? I tend to pull from the inside out because if there are going to be any knots it will usually be close to the inside. Friends and I talk about this all the time.


I'm an outer. I have experienced knots all the way through my yarns and not just the cheaper ones either. I paid $10 for a ball of yarn three weeks ago and ended up taking it back - it was full of knots. The first one was into row 40 (35 stitches to the row). The second knot was about 10 rows further in, the third was 20 rows along and the fourth was into row 101. By this time I had enough so I put that project aside and went onto another one. The following day I went back to my yarn shop and they decided to unravel the whole ball to see what else was there. All up there were 50 knots in that ball of wool. They agreed that is not acceptable.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

Inside with a Yarn Bra to keep it from collapsing at the end.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Inside even when I have made it into a cake


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I like pulling from the outside, after years of being frustrated by tangles. I have a little silk drawstring bag that a ball can fit inside that I sometimes use. Otherwise, a basket on the floor they can roll around in. It helps me gauge how much yarn left on the skein better too.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I didn't know that about the nap. I'll have to remember that on the next bear. Thanks, Pat.


Gypsycream said:


> Nope, outer. With eyelash/faux fur its important that the lash nap is going backwards so it has to be the outer side. Its habit now and every yarn I knit with start on the outside.


----------



## Cindyja (Jun 16, 2012)

Outside, only because it's easier to see what I'm getting. I've had some nasty knots coming out from the center of yarn skeins. Does it make a difference, as far as yarn nap?


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Metaphor Yarns said:
> 
> 
> > Always from the inside, even if it means rewinding a ball. I don't like the ball to move around while I'm knitting.
> ...


I get the same results with a nostepinne winder; takes a little longer, a little more "work", and only $10.


----------



## tacitia (Jul 2, 2012)

Inside, saw a tip online saying that way the ball will not move around so much when you knit when I first started knitting, so I've followed that since then.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Always from the inside if I can. I hate to have to stop and unwind yarn from the outside of the skein, it tends to roll around. As I crochet very quickly, it's easier if it can come from the skein as quick and easy as possible.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

I always rewind skeins into balls from the inside, EXCEPT eyelash yarn.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Yup - me too exactly.



ireneofnc said:


> Prior to working a project, I hand wrap my yarn into yarn balls because I don't want any suprises (tangles, knots, etc) when I start. Once the yarn is into a beautiful ball, I have no choice but to pull from the outside, and it goes so much smoother when it's in a ball.
> 
> I've tried pulling from the outside and inside & either way, I've gotten unpleasant suprises 80% of the time, so it's yarn balls for me!


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 27, 2012)

hennie said:


> Insider here too xx unless of course I'm using both ends at once xx


wow... I never thought I could use both sides at once!!! thank's for the hint!! :-D


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Inner


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mostly from the inside,except for fine yarns& mohair.


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm an inner mostly but once they start to collapse it gets on my nerves, especially with the 100g or bigger balls, so I re wind it into a smaller ball. My mum taught me how to wind a ball by hand, using your fingers to hold the middle open so you can still pull from the centre.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I wind my yarn but cant seem to get it to come out in the middle.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> midget4 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you a inner or an outer? Shame on all of you who thought I was going to ask about your belly buttons. Do you pull your yarn from the inside out or work your yarn from the outside in? I tend to pull from the inside out because if there are going to be any knots it will usually be close to the inside. Friends and I talk about this all the time.
> ...


That is a good point. I did not realize that.


----------



## kcm1223 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes! "Yarn vomit" is exactly my problem. I can't figure out how to find an end when I try to pull from the inside of the skein. Last time it made a mess that took me literally days to un-do. My DH said I should just buy another skein but I was determined not to waste yarn. Any suggestions about how all you "inners" find the end would be HUGELY appreciated!


----------



## Marie50 (Apr 21, 2011)

Agree from the outside,find it works well for me.

Marie50


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Always from the inside of the ball, though the end can be a bit difficult to find sometimes! With two cats in the house, I don't want my ball rolling about attracting them! It sits nice and still on my lap.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Outside. I don't like the mess of a collapsed ball at the end.


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

This sounds a bit disgusting but this is how I find the end of the yarn for centre pull. Locate the hole in the top of the ball and insert as many fingers as you can get in. Do the same at the other end. Now wiggle your fingers around inside, stretching your fingers out to loosen the insides. Hopefully you will now be able to pull a smallish lump of yarn out the top of the ball and find the end.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm an inner :lol:


----------



## rohohappy (Jul 5, 2012)

No matter what you should ALWAYS pull from the outside. When pulling from the inside, as the ball get smaller the outer layer gets thinner and you run the risk of the yarn collapsing on itself and you can end up with one huge knot. Same thing, you also run the risk of the end of the yarn on the outside of the ball tangling with the the inside yarn that is coming out and making a big mess. I use to work in a yarn store and we told everyone to pull from the outside. Plenty of knots have been make and had to be cut out from customers who pulled from the inside. They have plastic jars available at craft stores in the knitting sections that have holes in the top to put your ball in prior to starting and you pull the yarn thru the hole in the top and it prevents the ball from rolling around. Also a small cloth lined basket works great. Happy Knitting All!!


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

Always from the inside because I do intarsia and I freqently have to make many balls of yarn and I make those from the outside. So both I guess! Guess you didn't expect that answer! When knitting non-intarsia I like roll my yarn into a ball so I can check the yarn for mistakes and knots before I start knitting. I hate to stop when I am on a roll knitting and fix unwanted yarn.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

ireneofnc said:


> Prior to working a project, I hand wrap my yarn into yarn balls because I don't want any suprises (tangles, knots, etc) when I start. Once the yarn is into a beautiful ball, I have no choice but to pull from the outside, and it goes so much smoother when it's in a ball.
> 
> I've tried pulling from the outside and inside & either way, I've gotten unpleasant suprises 80% of the time, so it's yarn balls for me!


Ditto for me, I always wind my yarn into balls, then there are no surprise knots popping up!


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

Outer, it's just easier for me !!


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

someone taught me to wind the yarn so it pulled from the inside. hold the tail over your left hand and wrap into a ball keeping that tail loose. it works great!!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Rosy B said:


> I'm an inner mostly but once they start to collapse it gets on my nerves, especially with the 100g or bigger balls, so I re wind it into a smaller ball. My mum taught me how to wind a ball by hand, using your fingers to hold the middle open so you can still pull from the centre.


What a agood idea! I'll have to try it...JC


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

Definitely prefer inner, but sometimes it depends.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Usually from the outside, unless it's a ball of yarn I've had to wind myself from a skein.

Hazel


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Nope, outer. With eyelash/faux fur its important that the lash nap is going backwards so it has to be the outer side. Its habit now and every yarn I knit with start on the outside.


I just learned something new again!! I didn't know that it makes a difference with eyelash yarn.

Normally I pull from the inside whenever possible. If I have to pull from the outside, I put it in a plastic zip-lock so it doesn't get anything on it when rolling around.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Always from the inside, and always rewinding my ball. I occasionally use my ball winder, but most often I win the ball around my thumb, making a center pull ball the way my grandma showed me. It's a mindless activity that I can do while visiting, watching t.v., or whatever, and like with the ball winder, it winds with a flat bottom, so it doesn't roll around when I use it.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Usually from the inside, unless I get a huge clump of yarn when I try to pull it out. Then I do outside!


----------



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses it was something alot of people never think of. I guess I had to much time on my hands to ask the queston.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Inner!


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

From the inside if I can find the end! Currently I'm knitting with yarn that it's impossible to find the inner end so I'm knitting from the outside. It's making me seriously consider buying a yarn winder.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I almost always roll all my yarn into balls. That's what my mom taught me to do.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

My yarn winder recommends outside for all lace weights.


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

I always use from the outside have tried inside but get
the yarn tangled and knotted then have to rewind i had
enough of rewinding years ago

susie cue


----------



## vak70 (Jul 30, 2012)

This reason sounds great to me, the bouncing around of the ball of yarn. Mine is always bouncing, and now I know why, thanks to you. Thank you for this common sense solution, that I never thought of. LOL


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

vak70 said:


> This reason sounds great to me, the bouncing around of the ball of yarn. Mine is always bouncing, and now I know why, thanks to you. Thank you for this common sense solution, that I never thought of. LOL


I bought two "Yarn Barns" from Mary Maxim. They're good-sized plastic containers for your yarn that stand upright. They keep my yarn from flopping around and keep it clean. They were two for $14.99, which isn't bad.

Hazel


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Inner mostly--keeps it from rolling around while I'm knitting. Sometimes it depends on how I want the design to be, I may be an outer. Carlyta


----------



## gladi719 (May 17, 2012)

I always use from the inside. I think its easier to pull and knit or crochet that way.


----------



## Sassynana (May 1, 2012)

Carol J. said:


> Yarn that comes in the skein form is started by pulling an end out from the inside and the kind that comes in balls, you use from the outside. Some wrappers will tell you where to begin. All depends on the way it is wound in the factory.
> Novelty yarns definitely have to be used from the outside but smooth yarns can be either way.
> With a smooth yarn, pull it through the tips of your fingers and feel it, does it feel smooth or slightly rough?
> You want to use it with the smooth surface going on your needles. Just like you put the end of a spool of thread in your needle for sewing and the knot is the cut end.
> ...


I've never known this!! It makes so much sense though. Thank you, Carol J!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, Irene--good to see a post from you. Keep your fingers crossed. I sent my swatches back to TKGA. Hope they are good enough so I can move onto level 2. Have a good week. Carlyta


----------



## Nancy802 (Sep 24, 2011)

Inside for me.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I think it might be an across the pond divide. 
Most UK knitters are outers from reading through the posts, and the majority of US based knitters seem to be inners.
Really enjoyed reading through the posts. Some really good info as to the nap of the yarn.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Inside, unless it is the kind of ball you can't.


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> Once the yarn is into a beautiful ball, I have no choice but to pull from the outside...


Not so. When you start your ball, wind yarn loosely around 4 fingers, but leave a generous tail hanging toward your wrist. Then, when you start wrapping around the loop, keep it parallel to two fingers and wrap around the loop and fingers, again keeping it slightly loose, leaving the loop hanging. Continue to include one or more fingers inside your wrap, depending on how tightly you pull when you wind. Eventually you'll morph into a ball, but don't turn the ball any old way when you turn it. Instead, make sure that the tail always is toward the wrist of the hand holding the ball. As the ball gets bigger, you will find yourself wrapping in sort of an elongated X, with one leg of the x being the center axis of your ball, and the other your wrap. Each time you rotate slightly around the axis, and the ball will sort of square out. For the final 3 wraps, you'll want to wrap around the equator of your ball, and then tuck the last bit under the triple wrap, possibly with a half-knot. Eventually, the ball will loosen up and fall out of your final wrap; mostly you can just re-tie the last three wraps more tightly, although sometimes it makes sense to simply start making a new (smaller) ball with what is left of the first one.

When frogging, if I'm frogging a lot, I first wrap to the outside of my original skein. But before I start knitting again, I put the frogged yarn into a new ball, leaving the tail attached to my knitting. Sometimes I can even stuff the frogged and re-balled yarn back into the middle of my working ball!


----------



## Sassynana (May 1, 2012)

midget4 said:


> Thank you all for your responses it was something alot of people never think of. I guess I had to much time on my hands to ask the queston.


I say thank you - very much - for asking the question. I have learned so much from reading all of the responses.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Always from the outside. Never trird from inside, but I will give it a try.


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Nope, outer. With eyelash/faux fur its important that the lash nap is going backwards so it has to be the outer side. Its habit now and every yarn I knit with start on the outside.


I didn't know that and wound Stylecraft Eskimo for my bears so I could knit from the inside and they're both beautiful bears!!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Neither. I roll all of my skeins of yarn into balls. This ways I get rid of all the knots before starting my project.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I use which ever end is easier to find I don't care which way it come just so i have an end to start with. some of the inner end is so hidden if i pull it i have half a skein out before i find it outer lately or sometimes is stuck to the label that is good. if i get the inner and half the skein I roll my own ball then takes less time than the mess that came out to jut roll it into a nice ball. I grew up helping my mother roll balls from skeins as that is how it came in the 1940's during WW 2 anyway, so i learned early how to roll a ball of yarn. 
Some time big department store had skein winder and did it for free after a while they began to charge to do it so we did it at home for free and kept me occupied and learning things about knitting early.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

From the inside. don't like the ball rolling around.


----------



## susiebearsie (Jun 30, 2011)

hennie said:


> Insider here too xx unless of course I'm using both ends at once xx


This is the way for me..


----------



## Knittin' Kitten (Nov 10, 2011)

Inner. It's much neater and organized plus I'm definitely OCD. Ha!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow! I had no idea this topic could be so complicated! For machine knitting, I use a ball winder and then pull from the inside of the resulting cake. I was told that is the "right" way. LOL When hand knitting, I also pull from the inside of the commercial skeins. I have some that was wound into plain balls so I use that as it comes off the outside.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

leslie41447 said:


> I dig around the inside but if I can't find the end I work from the outside. I don't know why commercial yarn folks can't tag the inside yarn so we can find it...


Brilliant idea xxx


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

midget4 said:


> Are you a inner or an outer? Shame on all of you who thought I was going to ask about your belly buttons. Do you pull your yarn from the inside out or work your yarn from the outside in? I tend to pull from the inside out because if there are going to be any knots it will usually be close to the inside. Friends and I talk about this all the time.


Always from the inside. I will rewind yarn on my ball winder to be able to do so.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I want to pull every skein from the inside (except the fun fur and eyelash yarn). Doesn't make any difference if I wind it by hand or with a ball winder I still make it pull from the inside.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Inside on both


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll knit either way, but really prefer pulling from the inside if it's at all possible!


----------



## Pegasus (Aug 12, 2011)

From the inside. If I get a bit of yarn vomit from the commercial skein, then I just handwind it into a centre pull ball and use that up before I start on the skein proper. I don't usually have any problems with the yarn that way. Knock on wood.


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

sarahlewis66 said:


> alysonclark said:
> 
> 
> > Outside, always have .I have my ball of yarn in a bag
> ...


Yes - because in UK we very rarely get yarn in skeins - never occurred to me to work from the inside, also keep ball in bag - usually the small soft produce bags from the supermarket.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Or you could use an old coffee can (made of tin or plastic) cut hole in lid and feed yarn through and tada! No dirty yarn, prey for lurking kitties!lol


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Cindyja said:


> Outside, only because it's easier to see what I'm getting. I've had some nasty knots coming out from the center of yarn skeins. Does it make a difference, as far as yarn nap?


Yes, all yarn does have nap. It can be felt by drawing the yarn across your upper lip. Smooth side most frequently emerges from the center of the ball. This is entirely an artifact of spinning and not anything deliberate by the manufacturer. I try to knit from the smooth direction. Mohair? I try not to knit with that! Much too warm for our Virginia climate. Sometimes, if the yarn is drawn the other way, knots and tangles are produced. This is particularly noticeable in lace yarns.

Now, how to find that elusive end? Sometimes I am successful, sometimes I disembowel the ball! I have found that removing the label first and then patting the skein into a flatter shape before attempting to extract the end is helpful, but not foolproof. This fool has sometimes had a heap of yarn vomit and a shell of skein :lol:

Does any of that matter? Maybe not, but it channels my OCD into constructive activities and keeps me from inflicting my obsessions onto DH. Sometimes


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Metaphor Yarns said:


> Always from the inside, even if it means rewinding a ball. I don't like the ball to move around while I'm knitting.


Same here. Even if I have to rewind it by hand!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Inside! If there is a knot at the beginning I can pull it out and just lay it on top of the skein in the small basket I use.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I pull from the inside - whenever it is possible.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

I'm an outer! I hit such knotting inside once that I'll never do it again.

Momma Osa


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Always from the inside out.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Momma Osa said:


> I'm an outer! I hit such knotting inside once that I'll never do it again.
> 
> Momma Osa


I hear ya! I would rather pull from the inside, but too often, I end up with a total mess when I pull from the inside of yarn balls. So, I pull from the outside. Unless, of course, the yarn comes in skein form, and I then use my ball winder and umbrella swift to make it into center-pull balls.

Hazel


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Usually from the inside. but I did have a yarn once that specified pulling from the outside only.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

fun fur on the outside, I read somewhere you need to work the correct nap.  Lots of yarn it's from the inside. Looks like we have lots of responses.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

I pull from the inside, but I don't think it matters. What ever you are comfortable with, just do every ball for a project the same way or you might get a color and texture difference, do to the nap of the yarn.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I do whatever works, although I prefer to pull the yarn out from the inside of the skein.


----------



## vak70 (Jul 30, 2012)

Started to buy one of those containers a while back at "Joanne's" but changed my mind. Keep wishing I had one, ya know how it is when you keep wishing you had it, and if you wish it long enough, you might go back and get it. . With the economy the way it is, try not to get all the wants, mostly just what is needed. Thank you for your reply. (but I would still like to have one of those :!: )


----------



## Katielou (Aug 6, 2012)

I *always* knit from the inside, unless I am using someone elses yarn that has developed an inordinate amount of snarls and knots that I have to roll into a ball to be able to use. :wink:


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I never knew that nap was on yarn. Nice to learn things new.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Me too Molly. I do whatever feels right at the time.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Emell said:


> From the outside - intensely dislike the empty shell that is produced by knitting from inside. I keep my yarn in a knitting bag so it doesn't roll around.


I'm with you! When I've wound it into a cake on my yarn winder I stick it on an old paper towel and let it unwind as I knit if I'm knitting at home. If in the car or somewhere, I put it in a baggie that's partially closed and let it unwind as I knit. I do not like the way the cake or ball collapses and gets tries to strangle itself when I get near the end if I pull from the outside. I also give newly wound cakes a nice hug to relax the yarn.

I dislike the yarn barf I get when trying to pull from the inside without re-winding the cake. I don't seem to be much troubled by knits - I just do a Russian join and keep on knitting.


----------



## JoanValJoan (Aug 12, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Nope, outer. With eyelash/faux fur its important that the lash nap is going backwards so it has to be the outer side. Its habit now and every yarn I knit with start on the outside.


Well shame on me....maybe it would have been easier if I did it the right way. Being a creature of habit, I took my fun fur yarn from the center. Next time I'll try from the outside, but I'll have to finish my Puppy first. BTW he's lookin' cute even if I do say so myself! Gypsycream, another fab pattern.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

From the inside ---I agree with--leslie41447 re tagging the end of strand on the inside--There must be a way companies could do this---Would end a lot of frustration!!


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Bravo for-- sarahwe--That's how I learned to make a pull skein from the middle--Having owned a LYS I can say I have wound more than I can count but it's the way to go--


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

Outer


----------



## GHBELL (Dec 22, 2011)

I pull from the outside if it all possible. I have a bag that I use for the ball of yarn. I really dislike the collapsing when pulling from the inside and then knotting up.


----------



## purlsofwisdom (Mar 20, 2012)

nannyberfa said:


> Or you could use an old coffee can (made of tin or plastic) cut hole in lid and feed yarn through and tada! No dirty yarn, prey for lurking kitties!lol


would cutting the lid of a tin or plastic can not fray the yarn? i would hate to see my working yarn ruined in any way.


----------



## nancyalice48 (Jun 26, 2011)

Inner, Belly button & yarn ball, lol


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have used several different containers to hold my yarn, some are coffee cans, plastic and metal. Plastic jars from Costco, Had snack food in them. The list goes on and on, Whenever one starts looking "really used" I just toss and drill a hole in another one. I use some really fine sandpaper or steel wool and rub the drilled holes and have yet to have yarn get damanaged from any of the holes.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Inner belly button-outer yarn


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

Definitely from the inside!!!!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Inner


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

From the inside whenever possible - in a very few cases it has to be done from the outside.


----------



## tgifmama (Jun 4, 2011)

Outside, even though I'd like to pull from the inside, but had the yarn get stuck once and made a real mess, so now it's outside all the way and especially with eyelash yarn.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

YARN VOMIT: Now, that's funny! Many a project of mine has begun by my working out the "yarn vomit" trying to find the end inside the cave of yarn. I really don't mind and consider it a part of the fun...


----------



## raedean314 (Nov 25, 2011)

Both


----------



## whippetann (Jul 10, 2012)

Didn't know there was different ways to use a ball of wool but as I have just come twice to a knot in the yarn I am using I am going to hand ball and check it in future. Thanks for bringing up the topic - so much to learn!


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

I had not knitted in a long time and used to do the ball first. When I started back knitting I would take from the inside but had to stop too often for knots. So I am back to making balls. But I can appreciate it would depend on the yarn.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Normally I pull from the inside..
I was told years ago...IF you look at the band around yarn and find the outer pull ..see what end it comes out from...then the inner pull will come out easier from opposite end...
Then I take a few fingers inside ..pull apart a bit...then use a LARGE crochet hook to grab the pull..
Yes sometimes I get a yarn barf type pull at first but for me ..works most of the time.


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

Ive always found that using the wool from the OUTSIDE is much easier, I have tried to knit using wool from the inside but it just gets so tangled  . Am I on my own with this :?: or do others find this difficult too :?:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Almost always from the inside.


----------



## augustus (Jul 4, 2012)

does not work from the inside with fluffy yarn tends to knot up


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

for me either


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

Seems like I am one of the few using wool from the outside,lol


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm an "innie" and an inner unless the yarn is fuzzy, then I'm an outer.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Almost always from the inside.


I pull from the inside but a knotted bunch of yarn always comes out, I have to untangle that, & then the rest of the yarn seems to come out easily, but what a bother it is to have to untangle yarn with every new ball!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

from the inside out and hate it when I have to pull 1/2 the middle just to find the beginning ggrrrrrr


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

It depends on if I can get the yarn out of the inside easily. If not I pull from the outside. I found out, that if you can't get it to come out easily, it usually means you are going to have a tangled mess at the end if you go ahead and finally find the end to pull. Not always but more often than not. I would much rather have it pull from the inside, as mentioned above, the yarn doesn't flop around so much. I don't really know how to roll a ball so it pulls from the inside. I usually don't roll one. I use directly off the skein if at all possible.


----------



## Purlieebee (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm an innie! if it's possible.

I personally don't mind if my yarn gets into knot(s). I think it's fun to get it out. Unless one of my cats (usually Pookie) comes along and wants to play with the moving yarn!!


----------



## dearirma (Jul 21, 2012)

Inside for me too.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I obviously pull from the end that will tangle more than the other!


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

9sueseiber said:


> It depends on if I can get the yarn out of the inside easily. If not I pull from the outside. I found out, that if you can't get it to come out easily, it usually means you are going to have a tangled mess at the end if you go ahead and finally find the end to pull. Not always but more often than not. I would much rather have it pull from the inside, as mentioned above, the yarn doesn't flop around so much. I don't really know how to roll a ball so it pulls from the inside. I usually don't roll one. I use directly off the skein if at all possible.


I use off the skein as well and I use from the outside. I find that if I tuck the wool in behind me while I'm sitting on the lounge it doesn't flop around as I'm knitting. If I'm out somewhere, I use a plastic shopping bag and tie off the top so the wool only has a small hole to come out of. Again - no flopping around.


----------



## Joetta (Feb 1, 2012)

From the inside.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Usually from the inside unless the ball band says otherwise or I am using both ends at once.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

midget4 said:


> Are you a inner or an outer? Shame on all of you who thought I was going to ask about your belly buttons. Do you pull your yarn from the inside out or work your yarn from the outside in? I tend to pull from the inside out because if there are going to be any knots it will usually be close to the inside. Friends and I talk about this all the time.


Usually from the inside, unless it would pull out in a big glob so I couldn't find the end. I pulled from the outside on balls I wound from skeins before I learned how to wind a center-pull ball.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

From the inside. But I usually rewind most of my yarn so it pulls from the inside. :-D :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

It depends on the yarn I use, with Red Heart always from the inside. But some yarns I do work from the outside like Sugar N Cream cotton. I don't know how to rewind to make it come from the inside. Anyone want to teach me?


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

alysonclark said:


> Outside, always have .I have my ball of yarn in a bag
> a) to keep it clean &
> b) to stop it rolling around


Same here. Whenever I've tried to start a skein from the inside I just end up with this huge glob of yarn.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Rumi said:


> I became an outie when I found this wonderful product. http://www.etsy.com/listing/105898124/knit-and-spin-walnut-with-segmented I pop my yarn on it and is spins while I knit. No more chasing the yarn ball all over.


I wonder if a paper towel holder that stands upright would work the same way and be cheaper?


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Whippet said:


> It depends on the yarn I use, with Red Heart always from the inside. But some yarns I do work from the outside like Sugar N Cream cotton. I don't know how to rewind to make it come from the inside. Anyone want to teach me?


Whippet,, If you use a ball winder, mine is manual, you automatically have a strand to pull from the inside when you have it all rewound. If you are just doing it by hand with no winder hold an end of the yarn. Start making a ball while you still have that end in your hand. After you get the ball going pretty good just keep kind of turning the ball around and always keep that first end sticking out. When you get all the yarn wound into a ball you can pull on that tail you started holding out and you will be able to pull all the yarn from the inside out. 
Hope this clearify's it ok. I'm not very good at writing instructions.


----------



## alifletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

I have to disagree with most of you. I have been knitting and crocheting for 57 years ( started at 10) I always pull from the outside because whenever I pulled from the inside 99% of the time I ran into knotted messes !!!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

alifletcher said:


> I have to disagree with most of you. I have been knitting and crocheting for 57 years ( started at 10) I always pull from the outside because whenever I pulled from the inside 99% of the time I ran into knotted messes !!!


I also have to dis agree w/some. I always pull from the center. I will re wind a skein just to be able to pull from the center. It is so much easier not having that skein bouncing all over while knitting from the outside.
I have one container that is real slender and you can only use a pull from center in it.


----------



## alifletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry I am misunderstanding you. How can you pull from the inside if your skein is in a ball ?


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

alifletcher said:


> Sorry I am misunderstanding you. How can you pull from the inside if your skein is in a ball ?


If you can find the loose end on the inside then pull from there. If you can't find the loose end then rewind your skein keeping the end you start with clear like I explained in my post above. When you have the skein all rewound you then can pull that end you kept free from the center.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> alifletcher said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I am misunderstanding you. How can you pull from the inside if your skein is in a ball ?
> ...


 Try it with a small amount of some yarn in your stash and maybe you can see what I mean. It is quiet simple to do.


----------



## blanfordn (Mar 26, 2012)

midget4 said:


> Are you a inner or an outer? Shame on all of you who thought I was going to ask about your belly buttons. Do you pull your yarn from the inside out or work your yarn from the outside in? I tend to pull from the inside out because if there are going to be any knots it will usually be close to the inside. Friends and I talk about this all the time.


My local store advises unwinding from the OUTSIDE. I've done both and both seem to work most of the time. But my question is: why isn't yarn pre-wound into working balls, instead of sold in awkward hanks that must be wound by store, swift or yarn winder to make a knitting project workable?


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm with you. I've often wondered the same thing.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

I thought you were going to ask whether we are introverts or extroverts.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

blanfordn said:


> midget4 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you a inner or an outer? Shame on all of you who thought I was going to ask about your belly buttons. Do you pull your yarn from the inside out or work your yarn from the outside in? I tend to pull from the inside out because if there are going to be any knots it will usually be close to the inside. Friends and I talk about this all the time.
> ...


 I wondered the same thing and the only thing I could come up with was that they look nicer the and possibly that balls would be falling on the floor a lot in store shelves. I'm not sure if these are the reasons but it that is all I can think of.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

9sueseiber said:


> I'm with you. I've often wondered the same thing.


I suppose it's cheaper for the companys not to have to have the extra machines that do all that work.


----------



## Ailsa M. (Feb 20, 2012)

From the inside as you don't have to chase the ball of knitting yarn around the floor. It is rather interesting when you are working from a 400 gm ball of yarn when you are getting to the end of it - it can become a little bit of a JUMBle!!! Ailsa M. Aus.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

[ That is exactly, what I do for about45 years now ! Perfect !

Whippet,, If you use a ball winder, mine is manual, you automatically have a strand to pull from the inside when you have it all rewound. If you are just doing it by hand with no winder hold an end of the yarn. Start making a ball while you still have that end in your hand. After you get the ball going pretty good just keep kind of turning the ball around and always keep that first end sticking out. When you get all the yarn wound into a ball you can pull on that tail you started holding out and you will be able to pull all the yarn from the inside out. 
Hope this clearify's it ok. I'm not very good at writing instructions.[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Julie Trammellyne (Dec 24, 2011)

I am an inside the yarn knitter. I don't like unwrapping it from the ball and dragging it against anything. I also find the tension smoother knitting this way. I will roll it if I have to and then put it in a plastic bag leaving a small opening and then it doesn't drag against anything. Works for me.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I am usually an inner, but I see on KP that it is easier to pull from outside, put it in a container or bag and you dont get the roll around. Duh after all these years, never thought of that!!


----------



## cindy moss (May 2, 2012)

Usually inner, however, if you put your yarn into a large cut-off soda or water bottle it does not jiggle about which ever way you work. Also keeps the cats & dogs hairs off!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

What a neat idea! You could decorate a bottle and give as a gift. My cousin and I are always trying to think of neat things to make for our families.


----------



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm not that bad. But since you mentioned it would you like to reply to your own question. LOL


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Nope, outer. With eyelash/faux fur its important that the lash nap is going backwards so it has to be the outer side. Its habit now and every yarn I knit with start on the outside.


Like you Gypsycream I am an outer.When i tried knitting from inside as I begin to get to the outer part of yarn it always caves in and goes into a terrible muddle.


----------



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

Have you ever tried a 2 liter soda pop bottle? All you have to do is cut the top off then you could add some pretty duct tape so your yarn would not snag. Cheap and reusable.


----------



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

Have you ever tried a 2 liter soda pop bottle? All you have to do is cut the top off then you could add some pretty duct tape so your yarn would not snag. Cheap and reusable.


----------



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

Have you ever tried a 2 liter soda pop bottle? All you have to do is cut the top off then you could add some pretty duct tape so your yarn would not snag. Cheap and reusable.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Rumi said:
> 
> 
> > I became an outie when I found this wonderful product. http://www.etsy.com/listing/105898124/knit-and-spin-walnut-with-segmented I pop my yarn on it and is spins while I knit. No more chasing the yarn ball all over.
> ...


Yes! That's what I do. My brother has promised to make one for me that is kinda like that one in the etsy ad.

I'm pretty sure you could make one yourself easily enough if you drill a hole in a block of scrap wood and insert a dowel. Not as pretty as the etsy but saves a lot of yarn money! It wouldn't spin but you don't really need for it to do that.


----------



## Calcon (Feb 27, 2012)

Mostly from inside but it does depend on yarn and if It's variegated and I need to attach the next skein so the colorway continues properly.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

now would this work with redheart yarn? I dont buy the specialty yarns, just the cheap stuff. lol


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

blanfordnMy local store advises unwinding from the OUTSIDE. I've done both and both seem to work most of the time. But my question is: why isn't yarn pre-wound into working balls said:


> I think why the LYS yarns are in hanks is because the yarn is more relaxed. Isn't stretched when winding into a ball? Just a thought.


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

Talking about somewhere to stand your yarn - years ago (when I was using my machine on a regular basis) my husband made me a cone holder (or even to put "balls" of wool on). A flat piece of wood, with four holes on and dowels glued in - leaving enough space between each one for a cone. It was a great assett and i will use it again - - - once I get going on my machine.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

i'M A INNY!!!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Inside, usually. Often from outside I find the yarn twisting as I work, and I have to untwist every so often. Bit of a pain. Incidentally, a solution for yarn that twists while you work: if you have one of those kitchen turntables, place the yarn in a bowl on top of it and gently turn it with your foot as you work, in the direction that counters the twisting. I once did an entire afghan this way.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

From the inside. I find the end, pull it out, put the ball or skein in a grocery bag and knit away.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I pull from the inside.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Always from the outside, unless I'm using both ends.
> 
> By the same token, when I'm hand sewing I always thread the needle with the end that is coming off the reel and knot the end I cut from the reel - otherwise it has a tendency to tangle if it is a long thread.


I do this too, I read it somewhere a million years ago. Also, so I won't get the wrong end, I thread the needle while the thread is still on the spool, then cut it and knot the end that I cut. It really does work, doesn't it? :thumbup:


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Isabel said:


> Inside, usually. Often from outside I find the yarn twisting as I work, and I have to untwist every so often. Bit of a pain. Incidentally, a solution for yarn that twists while you work: if you have one of those kitchen turntables, place the yarn in a bowl on top of it and gently turn it with your foot as you work, in the direction that counters the twisting. I once did an entire afghan this way.


Thank you for posting this! What a great idea, requires no special equipment at all!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Mumah said:


> Seems like I am one of the few using wool from the outside,lol


I work from the outside too. I just like to do it that way.


----------



## lomarangely (Mar 5, 2011)

If the yarn is of a type that will not tangle easily, then I pull from the inside. It keeps the ball from rolling. If it's mohair or delicate or otherwise difficult, I pull from the outside and chase the ball.


----------



## BunnyS (Jun 10, 2011)

inside always


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

I go from the inside.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Outer. I thought the same thing!!! :lol:


----------



## Taylor's-N-DJ's_Nana (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm definitely an "inner". Once you pull the yarn "blob" out of the middle, it's usually a quick job untangling it. I usually just make ball of it, without cutting the yarn at all. It makes a small ball and it might tangle a tiny bit, but once you've used it, the rest of the yarn cmes out nicely.


----------



## puppyknitter (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm an innie seems like most are


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Geez, we learn so much on KP. I never knew about threading a needle while the thread is still on the spool. I always cut the thread & have never paid any attention which end I thread! Thank you...Judy


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

If I don't roll into a ball first it comes from the inside out. If I roll into a ball it's from the outside that I start. Does that make sense?


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Depends on yarn but prefer to use from the inner


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

yup


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

newquay said:


> If I don't roll into a ball first it comes from the inside out. If I roll into a ball it's from the outside that I start. Does that make sense?


yes, but I don't roll yarn into a ball, then it rolls off the couch & under the coffee table! I just pull out the yarn from the middle, it doesn't roll anywhere! Judy


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

I put my yarn into a yarn bowl of sorts-it's a tupperware bowl w/a lid (I burnt a hole into the lid and pull the yarn through-hence no ball rolling)


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

newquay said:


> I put my yarn into a yarn bowl of sorts-it's a tupperware bowl w/a lid (I burnt a hole into the lid and pull the yarn through-hence no ball rolling)


Good idea! Judy


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

An upturned flower pot works well too, with the yarn coming out through the hole.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

cool idea


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

most of the time I can't even find the middle witholut pulling it all out so stay on the outside.


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

mavisb said:


> most of the time I can't even find the middle witholut pulling it all out so stay on the outside.


That's the reason I roll yarn into a ball prior to using. Inevitably the ending snarl will be as I'm half way through a row and I have to keep stopping to unsnarl. grrrr!


----------



## 3cats3 (Aug 20, 2011)

Inside. It cuts down on my cats "helping" me.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

newquay said:


> I put my yarn into a yarn bowl of sorts-it's a tupperware bowl w/a lid (I burnt a hole into the lid and pull the yarn through-hence no ball rolling)


Good idea!!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

My daughter has been buying icecream in a bucket, hence i found one in recycling bin and rescued it, and she just got a new bucket and I said i wanted it when it became empty!!!!!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

nannyberfa said:


> My daughter has been buying icecream in a bucket, hence i found one in recycling bin and rescued it, and she just got a new bucket and I said i wanted it when it became empty!!!!!


I hope your daughter left a "little" icecream in the bottom for you to enjoy!!!

Judy


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

lol naw, but i had a bowl full. lol


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

inside out!


----------

